# My new project



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I picked up a 15' Hobie skiff over the weekend . My teenage son will eventually out grow the old 13' whaler I redid for him. I've got a 40hp Tohatsu tiller laying around and thought, what the heck. The boat seems to be in decent shape. Some filling,sanding and painting inside and out. I'm not in any hurry to finish it.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Let the good times roll!!! Thank god its not plywood.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

You’re not wasting any time jumping right in. Good luck. They are cool little boats.
Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Updates to the hps. Transom replacement.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Fairing and 2 coats of epoxy primer


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

2 coats of awlgrip. Perfect paint jobs, no. Perfect paint jobs for a 34 year old fishing boat,yes.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Almost done with the tiller console- livewell-cooler-storage.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Very cool project. I really like those skiffs


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Lookin good.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice work. Are you sure your son is going to end up with it?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Zika ,I'll have to show him how to use it for a while.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like a good trade-off. Teach him to pole you around too and you're really in business.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

These boats are very cool! Hey, I noticed you said "thank god it's not plywood" when showing a photo of transom, but it looks like you replaced it with plywood. Did you use epoxy resin for the replacement?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank God it wasn't ply because the balsa cubes came out easier. I already had marine ply is why I used it. I used epoxy and I let the cloth on the ply dry before sticking it to the existing inner transom glass. I did what I could to seal up everything and will do so with any transom penetrations.


----------



## Shallow angler (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking good, lol just finished up a major rebuild took a year to complete and sold it the first day on the water

Question: 
Did you spray the Awgrip or roll and tip?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I applied the paint with a 1/4" knap roller and went over it with a foam roller. I wasn't looking for perfection. It's a fishing boat.


----------



## Shallow angler (Apr 12, 2020)

Gotcha, I just know that stuff will kill you dead . I thought about trying it roll and tip on my deck.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

If the area isn't to big, you can roll and tip by yourself. Bigger area's it helps to have 2. Yes , well ventilated area's .


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Got the skiff flipped over (not without an incident) and the tiller console mounted.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Mostly father. He keeps looking on his phone for an app to do the tasks I assign to him. I don't get him involved with the harsh epoxy or paint work.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Fitting of the rear deck. I'm getting close to painting the inside.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Interior painted with 2 coats of







ice blue. I'll install the rear deck soon.


----------



## Shallow angler (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks great. About ready for water.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My next step is look at a spare trailer a friend has.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

1" PVC for the deck drains? Looks good.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The original Hobie drains were 2". I made the drains smaller(1" thinwall pvc) to put standard plugs in.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Getting closer.


----------



## Shallow angler (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great job. Share some pix of the christening!


----------



## Shallow angler (Apr 12, 2020)

On your deck lids did you use pvc board or is that star board?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

3/4" starboard on the front hatch SA.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking great!


----------

